# Onore ai caduti



## PresidentLBJ (23 Ottobre 2014)

Ottobre 2014: Miss Caciotta
Ottobre 2014: Sbriciolata
Ottobre 2014: Biri
Ottobre 2014: Principessa


----------



## disincantata (23 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ottobre 2014: Miss Caciotta
> Ottobre 2014: Sbriciolata
> Ottobre 2014: Biri
> Ottobre 2014: Principessa



Sbri e' solo in ferie.


----------



## aristocat (23 Ottobre 2014)

Ossignur 
Però è efficace :sonar:


----------



## zadig (23 Ottobre 2014)

ci sarà mica arrivata l'ebola in tradinet?


----------



## disincantata (23 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ci sarà mica arrivata l'ebola in tradinet?



L'importante e' che non si arruolino nell'isis.  Finiscono i  matrimoni, figuriamoci gli amori per un  forum.


----------



## Palladiano (23 Ottobre 2014)

Francamente questi schettino che se ne vanno così senza spiegazioni o perché "nn è il forum di una volta" io non li capisco. Qui ci state per aiutare chi ha bisogno in un momento della vita che non è avere il cagotto e non sapere se prendere il limone o il bicarbonato. Qui viene gente distrutta dal tradimento o con problemi del genere. Certo poi ci si conosce si cazzeggia magari si baruffa. Ma andarsene come prime donne imbronciate non mi piace come cosa


----------



## zadig (23 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Francamente questi schettino che se ne vanno così senza spiegazioni o perché "nn è il forum di una volta" io non li capisco. Qui ci state per aiutare chi ha bisogno in un momento della vita che non è avere il cagotto e non sapere se prendere il limone o il bicarbonato. Qui viene gente distrutta dal tradimento o con problemi del genere. Certo poi ci si conosce si cazzeggia magari si baruffa. Ma andarsene come prime donne imbronciate non mi piace come cosa


che palla(diano) che sei.


----------



## Palladiano (23 Ottobre 2014)

No non sono tanto palloso lo giuro


----------



## zadig (23 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> No non sono tanto palloso lo giuro


allora aspetto ancora un po' prima di spararmi sui coglioni.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ottobre 2014: Miss Caciotta
> Ottobre 2014: Sbriciolata
> Ottobre 2014: Biri
> Ottobre 2014: Principessa


 anche Principessa?? Ma da quando?


----------



## Palladiano (23 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> allora aspetto ancora un po' prima di spararmi sui coglioni.


No no quello puoi farlo già da adesso. Consiglio un grosso calibro più efficace sulle brevi distanze e con bersagli di piccole dimensioni


----------



## Flavia (23 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ottobre 2014: Miss Caciotta
> Ottobre 2014: Sbriciolata
> Ottobre 2014: Biri
> Ottobre 2014: Principessa


se fossi un uomo 
farei un gesto scaramantico
per  nostra e loro fortuna
stanno tutte bene (spero)
hanno solo scelto un'altra strada
quindi a tutte loro
baci, abbracci, lodi e squisitezze


----------



## zadig (23 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> No no quello puoi farlo già da adesso. Consiglio un grosso calibro più efficace sulle brevi distanze e con bersagli di piccole dimensioni


ok.
Però sei coraggioso... ti ci trovi pure tu sopra i miei coglioni... rischi che ti colpisco!


----------



## Flavia (23 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Francamente questi schettino che se ne vanno così senza spiegazioni o perché "nn è il forum di una volta" io non li capisco. Qui ci state per aiutare chi ha bisogno in un momento della vita che non è avere il cagotto e non sapere se prendere il limone o il bicarbonato. Qui viene gente distrutta dal tradimento o con problemi del genere. Certo poi ci si conosce si cazzeggia magari si baruffa. Ma andarsene come prime donne imbronciate non mi piace come cosa


non concordo, ciascuno ha il diritto
di andare con o senza saluti di commiato
qui ci sono persone che stanno male
è una sorta di gruppo di auto-aiuto
non si possono investire gli utenti
di responsabilità verso altri


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ottobre 2014: Miss Caciotta
> Ottobre 2014: Sbriciolata
> Ottobre 2014: Biri
> Ottobre 2014: Principessa


Hai fatto una strage ... Praticamente ... OT princi saluta Chiara fine OT


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2014)

Potrebbe essere spiritosa l'idea.
Postare la foto di veri reduci che ricordano i caduti lo trovo di pessimo gusto.


----------



## zadig (23 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere spiritosa l'idea.
> Postare la foto di veri reduci che ricordano i caduti lo trovo di pessimo gusto.


io invece l'ho trovato spiritoso.
Soprattutto la frase di El Alamein.

Fattela una risata, ogni tanto!


----------



## lolapal (23 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ottobre 2014: Miss Caciotta
> Ottobre 2014: Sbriciolata
> Ottobre 2014: Biri
> Ottobre 2014: Principessa


Esageroso! E poi Sbri ha detto che ci sta pensando...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai fatto una strage ... Praticamente ... OT princi saluta Chiara fine OT



grazie :kiss:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai fatto una strage ... Praticamente ...


Mi sento in colpa solo per il diverbio Sbriciolata, colpita da fuoco amico. Le altre sono vittime del nemico.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere spiritosa l'idea.
> Postare la foto di veri reduci che ricordano i caduti lo trovo di pessimo gusto.


Lina Sotis ti fa una pippa.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mi sento in colpa solo per il diverbio Sbriciolata, colpita da fuoco amico. Le altre sono vittime del nemico.


mica intendevo che ti dovevi sentire in colpa ! :singleeye: secondo me tornano


----------



## Nicka (23 Ottobre 2014)

Ottobre 2014: Tuba


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ottobre 2014: Tuba
> 
> View attachment 9384


E' resuscitato


----------



## Zod (24 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> anche Principessa?? Ma da quando?


Non che mi manchi, ma è un fatto statisticamente dimostrato che chi se ne va salutando entro tre settimane ritorna.


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2014)

*PRINCI NO!*

ma cazzo...

princi tu non te ne andare, e chi mi insulta più?

rientra subito e la prima cosa che devi fare è tirarmi qualche insulto.


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ottobre 2014: Tuba
> 
> View attachment 9384


non scherziamo
the walching dead
è una serie tv destinata
a persone con una cultura
decisamente superiore alla media


----------



## Nobody (24 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ottobre 2014: Miss Caciotta
> Ottobre 2014: Sbriciolata
> Ottobre 2014: Biri
> Ottobre 2014: Principessa


Addirittura la targa di El Alamein a tradimento.net


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Addirittura la targa di El Alamein a tradimento.net


Ieri era il 23/10.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non che mi manchi, ma è un fatto statisticamente dimostrato che chi se ne va salutando entro tre settimane ritorna.


Anche prima.


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa? Quando? Perche'? :unhappy:


----------



## Palladiano (24 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Principessa? Quando? Perche'? :unhappy:


ieri
boh


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non scherziamo
> the *walching* dead
> è una serie tv destinata
> a persone con una cultura
> decisamente superiore alla media


Argh.


----------



## rewindmee (24 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Argh.


Penso sia stato voluto... VERO?


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Argh.





rewindmee ha detto:


> Penso sia stato voluto... VERO?


ma devo spiegare l'ovvio?
stavo dando dimostrazione
della mia cultura decisamente superiore

avete visto la prima puntata
della quinta stagione?


----------



## Nicka (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma devo spiegare l'ovvio?
> stavo dando dimostrazione
> della mia cultura decisamente superiore
> 
> ...


Ma pure la seconda...


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma pure la seconda...



ma la prima paura!!!!


----------



## Nicka (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma la prima paura!!!!


E non hai visto la seconda!! 
Se si mantiene così sono moooooooolto contenta!!


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non che mi manchi, ma è un fatto statisticamente dimostrato che chi se ne va salutando entro tre settimane ritorna.





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Anche prima.


Buono a sapersi


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non hai visto la seconda!!
> Se si mantiene così sono moooooooolto contenta!!


Nicka, tu si che sei una persona
con una cultura superiore!
non credevo che questa serie tv
avesse così successo


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non hai visto la seconda!!
> Se si mantiene così sono moooooooolto contenta!!



osti davvero impressionante la fine della puntata:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Nicka, tu si che sei una persona
> con una cultura superiore!
> non credevo che questa serie tv
> avesse così successo


Scherzi a parte, la prima serie per me è un film...forse forse bisognava concluderla lì, fermo restando che anche nelle serie successive ci sono dei momenti belli.
La cosa divertente è trovarsi con tot puntate di noia pura e poi con la puntatona di metà serie e l'ultima da cardiopalma...
Lo dico perchè ste prime due puntate sono state soddisfacenti entrambe!


----------



## Nicka (24 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> osti davvero impressionante la fine della puntata:singleeye:


Ohibò! Mica me lo aspettavo finisse così!! 
Mi ha fatto passare la fame...:singleeye::carneval:


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma la prima paura!!!!



sì, all'inizio in fila davanti alla vasca:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non scherziamo
> the walching dead
> è una serie tv destinata
> a persone con una cultura
> decisamente superiore alla media


Quale effettivamente io sono 

O sei il Macellaio........


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ohibò! Mica me lo aspettavo finisse così!!
> Mi ha fatto passare la fame...:singleeye::carneval:



ma sai che queste 2 nuove puntate mi hanno angosciata un po'?:singleeye:
strano, perchè ho visto quasi tutti i film di zombi...


----------



## Nicka (24 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma sai che queste 2 nuove puntate mi hanno angosciata un po'?:singleeye:
> strano, perchè ho visto quasi tutti i film di zombi...


Non è che può essere perchè prima o poi ha da finì!? 
Secondo me non possono continuare ancora a lungo...e secondo me c'è una sola fine plausibile...e a me non piace il lieto fine!  
L'angoscia nasce da questo andare a rilento degli umani, così come del resto fanno gli zombie...solo che gli zombie alla fine arrivano, gli umani invece?
Non mi fate filosofeggiare pure su ste stronzate!!


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è che può essere perchè prima o poi ha da finì!?
> Secondo me non possono continuare ancora a lungo...e secondo me c'è una sola fine plausibile...e a me non piace il lieto fine!
> L'angoscia nasce da questo andare a rilento degli umani, così come del resto fanno gli zombie...solo che gli zombie alla fine arrivano, gli umani invece?
> Non mi fate filosofeggiare pure su ste stronzate!!



quindi niente vaccino, secondo te?
ma gli zombi sono molto filosofici, è la natura che ci distrugge con i nostri demoni (che siamo sempre noi)


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è che può essere perchè prima o poi ha da finì!?
> Secondo me non possono continuare ancora a lungo...e secondo me c'è una sola fine plausibile...e a me non piace il lieto fine!
> L'angoscia nasce da questo andare a rilento degli umani, così come del resto fanno gli zombie...solo che gli zombie alla fine arrivano, gli umani invece?
> Non mi fate filosofeggiare pure su ste stronzate!!


Credo che neanche l'autore del fumetto abbia ancora scritto la fine. Anche se a leggere varie interviste in giro, sembra che lui abbia tutto ben chiaro in mente. A detta di chi ha letto il fumetto sembra che la serie sia abbastanza fedele al fumetto, non eccessivamente ma neanche così lontano da gridare allo scandalo. Per me andranno di pari passo.


----------



## Nicka (24 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> quindi niente vaccino, secondo te?
> ma gli zombi sono molto filosofici, è la natura che ci distrugge con i nostri demoni (che siamo sempre noi)


Lo so che sono filosofici...l'ho detto apposta! 
Secondo me sarebbe la fine ideale senza vaccino...ma non so che scelte faranno...


----------



## Traccia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non che mi manchi, ma è un fatto statisticamente dimostrato che chi se ne va salutando entro tre settimane ritorna.


:up: per vedere l'effetto che fa
un po' come morire restando vivo e vedere le reazioni che da morto per davvero non saprai  mai 

io se avessi motivi seri da andarmene, tanto spingermi a farlo con lettera di commiato, di certo non tornerei, non ne avrei motivo

invece se andassi via per noia o stanchezza, di certo non lo sbandolerei, ma accadrebbe semplicemente, come una cosa naturalissima, scomparerei/riapparirei come più mi aggrada

amen


----------



## Traccia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Nicka, tu si che sei una persona
> con una cultura superiore!
> non credevo che questa serie tv
> avesse così successo



posso dire una eresia che mi ammazzate tutti?!?
di certo la premessa è d'obbligo: odio le serie tv. Io in televisione guardo praticamente niente, solo buon cinema una volta o due a settimana, e la tv è per l'informazione politica (La7 o Rai3), fatta questa premessa che è fondamentale per dire che i miei gusti non vanno verso queste serie...
ma un mio ex mi 'constringeva' a guardarmi sto Walking Dead, finchè l'ho abbattuto (per altri motivi) e mi sono liberata di sta telenovelas: l'ho trovato un beautiful con sti zombi splatter.
Insomma, lo prendevo in giro perchè basta che (a lui) je mettevano uno zombie e si guarda le peggio porcate, qui c'erano storie assurde mi ricordo corna di quella che era incinta di un altro che poi è resuscitato mentre il tizio figo occhi blu era il cornuto, due/tre anni fa, poi ulteriori saghe familiari degne di una soap opera che manco Dallas...insomma, una telenovelas con qualche zombie e schifezza di sangue e cervella qua e la.

ok, non sono di mente superiore e non capisco certe cose, ma veramente non colgo l'interesse e bellezza di questa serie tv. anche no.

Ma de gustibus è.

So contenta che ad altri piaccia, almeno non frequentavo un cerebroleso, che in quei momenti veramente, mi guardavo con faccia a punto interrogativo. 

mi spiegate cosa c'è di bello in quella serie? cosa c'è di così figo? cosa mantiene alta la vostra attenzione? 
veramente, sono curiosa


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> posso dire una eresia che mi ammazzate tutti?!?
> di certo la premessa è d'obbligo: odio le serie tv. Io in televisione guardo praticamente niente, solo buon cinema una volta o due a settimana, e la tv è per l'informazione politica (La7 o Rai3), fatta questa premessa che è fondamentale per dire che i miei gusti non vanno verso queste serie...
> ma un mio ex mi 'constringeva' a guardarmi sto Walking Dead, finchè l'ho abbattuto (per altri motivi) e mi sono liberata di sta telenovelas: l'ho trovato un beautiful con sti zombi splatter.
> Insomma, lo prendevo in giro perchè basta che (a lui) je mettevano uno zombie e si guarda le peggio porcate, qui c'erano storie assurde mi ricordo corna di quella che era incinta di un altro che poi è resuscitato mentre il tizio figo occhi blu era il cornuto, due/tre anni fa, poi ulteriori saghe familiari degne di una soap opera che manco Dallas...insomma, una telenovelas con qualche zombie e schifezza di sangue e cervella qua e la.
> ...


in effetti non ne ho idea
solo che a me gli zombi sono sempre piaciuti, e la serie ti fa affezionare a qualche personaggio, come può succedere per tutte le altre
poi ad es. a me piacciono solo gli zombi "classici", ovvero quelli che camminano lentamente e non sanno nuotare o salire le scale etc., sono particolari molto importanti


----------



## Traccia (24 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> in effetti non ne ho idea
> solo che a me gli zombi sono sempre piaciuti, e la serie ti fa affezionare a qualche personaggio, come può succedere per tutte le altre
> poi ad es. a me piacciono solo gli zombi "classici", ovvero quelli che camminano lentamente e non sanno nuotare o salire le scale etc., sono particolari molto importanti


aaaah chiaro ora rimitivo:
e qui ci sono questi zombie classici quindi?


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> aaaah chiaro ora rimitivo:
> e qui ci sono questi zombie classici quindi?



sì, sono scemi, li puoi distrarre facendo rumore, e puoi camminare insieme a loro se ti ricopri del loro sangue marcio, non se ne accorgono che sei vivo, pensa che figata
poi ad es. una protagonista li usava come trolley, dopo avergli tolto la mandibola e staccato le braccia:singleeye:


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, la prima serie per me è un film...forse forse bisognava concluderla lì, fermo restando che anche nelle serie successive ci sono dei momenti belli.
> La cosa divertente è trovarsi con tot puntate di noia pura e poi con la puntatona di metà serie e l'ultima da cardiopalma...
> Lo dico perchè ste prime due puntate sono state soddisfacenti entrambe!


spero solo che questa serie
non faccia la fine di Lost
finalmente hanno trovato
un nuovo filo conduttore per la storia 
(non che sia questa trama da oscar)
quello che non mi piaceva erano 
i continui flashback che rallentavano
ancora di più la storia



free ha detto:


> sì, all'inizio in fila davanti alla vasca:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


si, una scena di tensione
sempre crescente mi aspettavo
che uccidessero qualcuno dei protagonisti



Tubarao ha detto:


> Quale effettivamente io sono
> 
> O sei il Macellaio........


si ma attenzione
a non far arrabbiare la gente sbagliata
perchè sai come si dice?
anche le formiche nel loro piccolo si incazzano



Nicka ha detto:


> Lo so che sono filosofici...l'ho detto apposta!
> Secondo me sarebbe la fine ideale senza vaccino...ma non so che scelte faranno...


perchè secondo te lo scienziato rimane vivo?


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> posso dire una eresia che mi ammazzate tutti?!?
> di certo la premessa è d'obbligo: odio le serie tv. Io in televisione guardo praticamente niente, solo buon cinema una volta o due a settimana, e la tv è per l'informazione politica (La7 o Rai3), fatta questa premessa che è fondamentale per dire che i miei gusti non vanno verso queste serie...
> ma un mio ex mi 'constringeva' a guardarmi sto Walking Dead, finchè l'ho abbattuto (per altri motivi) e mi sono liberata di sta telenovelas: l'ho trovato un beautiful con sti zombi splatter.
> Insomma, lo prendevo in giro perchè basta che (a lui) je mettevano uno zombie e si guarda le peggio porcate, qui c'erano storie assurde mi ricordo corna di quella che era incinta di un altro che poi è resuscitato mentre il tizio figo occhi blu era il cornuto, due/tre anni fa, poi ulteriori saghe familiari degne di una soap opera che manco Dallas...insomma, una telenovelas con qualche zombie e schifezza di sangue e cervella qua e la.
> ...


cosa c'è di bello che cattura l'attenzione?
veramente poco direi, per me sono un modo
per passare il tempo guardo questi film 
la sera mentre lavoro, non mi impegnano la mente
e mi fanno passare il tempo
c'è chi guarda le soap, ma non fanno per me
dato che il mio lato romantico è deceduto tempo fa


----------



## Traccia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> cosa c'è di bello che cattura l'attenzione?
> veramente poco direi, per me sono un modo
> per passare il tempo guardo questi film
> la sera mentre lavoro, non mi impegnano la mente
> ...



ah ok, sia tu che free mi avete risposto...una cosa light, così per passatempo...


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ah ok, sia tu che free mi avete risposto...una cosa light, così per passatempo...


cosa vuoi che ti dica,
ho smesso di vedere rai news
perchè l'immagine di certi politici
mi procura ipersecrezione gastrica
l'estate scorsa, soffrivo di insonnia
e mi guardavo rai jojo
altre volte rai storia
altre ancora spulcio su yt 
e trovo video interessanti
la visione o meno di un programma
dipende dalla necessità o meno di leggerezza
ho espresso il mio pensiero in modo confuso
ma spero si capisca cosa voglio dire


----------



## Traccia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> cosa vuoi che ti dica,
> ho smesso di vedere rai news
> perchè l'immagine di certi politici
> mi procura ipersecrezione gastrica
> ...


si si chiaro, così mi 'torna' di più...


----------



## zadig (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non scherziamo
> the walching dead
> è una serie tv destinata
> a persone con una cultura
> decisamente superiore alla media


dev'essere proprio vero: considerato che quella serie la guardo anche io, ecco l'eccezione che conferma la regola!


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> dev'essere proprio vero: considerato che *quella serie la guardo anche io*, ecco l'eccezione che conferma la regola!


ti stimo fratello


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere spiritosa l'idea.
> Postare la foto di veri reduci che ricordano i caduti lo trovo di pessimo gusto.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:il rosso ricambiato è davvero divertente.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Ottobre 2014)

Ottobre 2014: Clementine Kruczynski
Ottobre 2014: Rabarbaro
Ottobre 2014: Fantastica
Ottobre 2014: Stark

E' morto un Alpin, sulla montagna
Ritornava dal confin dopo la guerra:
ma quando l'Alpin l'è cascà in terra
fu lì un angel del Trentin

++++++


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ottobre 2014: Clementine Kruczynski
> Ottobre 2014: Rabarbaro
> Ottobre 2014: Fantastica
> Ottobre 2014: Stark
> ...


Stai dando per morti ( forumisticamente parlando ) pure i vivi, così tanto per avvertire non vorrei sprecassi soldi per fiori e targhe ricordo :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stai dando per morti ( forumisticamente parlando ) pure i vivi, così tanto per avvertire non vorrei sprecassi soldi per fiori e targhe ricordo :rotfl:


Mi limito a leggere. Anzi sono convinto di aver dimenticato qualcuno.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mi limito a leggere. Anzi sono convinto di aver dimenticato qualcuno.


Ma anche Stark che è arrivato cinque minuti fa?


----------



## Stark72 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Aho!
Ma perché me state a seppelli'????
Buongiorno a tutti eh?
Non vi libererete di me così facilmente


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Aho!
> Ma perché me state a seppelli'????
> Buongiorno a tutti eh?
> Non vi libererete di me così facilmente


Nun te preoccupa ragazzo è presidente che è sensibile alla ricorrenza imminente dei defunti


----------



## Flavia (25 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Aho!
> Ma perché me state a seppelli'????
> Buongiorno a tutti eh?
> Non vi libererete di me così facilmente


preferisci i fiori oppure opere di bene?


----------



## Stark72 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> preferisci i fiori oppure opere di bene?


Niente fiori.
E che le mie ceneri vengano sparse sul prato dell'Olimpico


----------



## FataIgnorante (25 Ottobre 2014)

Onore ai caduti

Albertosi  
Burgnich  
Facchetti  
Bertini  
Rosato  
Cera  
Domenghini  
Mazzola  
de Sisti  
Boninsegna  
Riva


----------



## Flavia (25 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Niente fiori.
> E che le mie ceneri vengano sparse sul prato dell'Olimpico


mò mò me lo segno


----------



## rewindmee (26 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Onore ai caduti
> 
> Albertosi
> Burgnich
> ...


Da bambino ero innamorato di quella squadra...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Niente fiori.
> E che le mie ceneri vengano sparse sul prato dell'Olimpico


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (26 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Da bambino ero innamorato di quella squadra...



Rew...
ma lo sai che il tuo avatarro...è leggermente pornografico e alludente al sesso?


----------



## rewindmee (27 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Rew...
> ma lo sai che il tuo avatarro...è leggermente pornografico e alludente al sesso?


Addirittura?


----------



## Spider (27 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Addirittura?



scherzi??????
ma il regolamento lo hai letto????
uhmmmmm.... 

comunque ti faccio una domanda.
E' più pornografica la mia foto dei...pratoni der vivaro,
 il tuo attuale avatarro
 o la faccia da culo di... JB?


----------



## rewindmee (27 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> scherzi??????
> ma il regolamento lo hai letto????
> uhmmmmm....
> 
> ...


Ma come, porno? Se è tra l'elfico e il buddista!


----------



## Spider (27 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma come, porno? Se è tra l'elfico e il buddista!


non ci provare!!!!
l'elfico, il bucolico...il buddista...
L'albero poi sottintende ...l'orgasmo, l'enfasi della "trombata"!!!!

Io vedo due culi sodi, sodi...

Suoretta...tu cosa vedi???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (27 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ci provare!!!!
> l'elfico, il bucolico...il buddista...
> L'albero poi sottintende ...l'orgasmo, l'enfasi della "trombata"!!!!
> 
> ...


Li vedo pure io ma... è arte


----------



## Spider (27 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Li vedo pure io ma... è arte


si,
 della scopata.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Novembre 2014)

Minerva.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Minerva.


S'è scancellata anche lei?


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Minerva.



Ciao

tu credi?

Starà facendo una vacanze o una pausa ... suppongo. 
È attiva ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2014)

*Ma*

Ma se semo giocati pure biri biri?:rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma se semo giocati pure biri biri?:rotfl:


Da tanto...


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Da tanto...


Perché?


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Novembre 2014)

Uno non può andare cinque minuti al gabinetto che già lo commemorano a Redipuglia...

Una prece.


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perché?


Perchè è stata trattata male... e ha ragione.


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2014)

*Da chi?*

Da chi?


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da chi?


C'è un thread aperto da lei, cercalo...


----------



## sienne (4 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> C'è un thread aperto da lei, cercalo...



Ciao

che risposta scorbutica ... 

se non erro, era un thread di Minerva, non uno suo ... 


http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-...-morta-o-e-la-simpatica-o-canaglia?highlight=



sienne


----------



## lolapal (4 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Uno non può andare cinque minuti al gabinetto che già lo commemorano a Redipuglia...
> 
> Una prece.


Eccoti qua... [emoji4]


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che risposta scorbutica ...
> 
> ...


Non era questo, era quello della telefonata mattutina, mi pare...


----------



## Nicka (4 Novembre 2014)

No, il thread che ha fatto traboccare il vaso è stato affossato...


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2014)

*Si*

E cazzo...mo mi strappo i capelli....come faremo senza quella simpaticona di biri?


----------



## drusilla (4 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cazzo...mo mi strappo i capelli....come faremo senza quella simpaticona di biri?


Ma ho capito male io o ha tentato di tornare sotto mentite spoglie? Con il nick inlove...


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma ho capito male io o ha tentato di tornare sotto mentite spoglie? Con il nick inlove...



DAVVERO?


----------



## drusilla (4 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> DAVVERO?


Mi era parso che quel nick fosse strano, apparso poco dopo la sua cancellazione... non ha più scritto. Comunque mia impressione


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mi era parso che quel nick fosse strano, apparso poco dopo la sua cancellazione... non ha più scritto. Comunque mia impressione


Assolutamente no. Il suo account ha funzionato per qualche giorno, peraltro, non avrebbe avuto senso...


----------



## drusilla (4 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Il suo account ha funzionato per qualche giorno, peraltro, non avrebbe avuto senso...


Se voleva "rifarsi una virginità"... ma sicuramente hai ragione.


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se voleva "rifarsi una virginità"... ma sicuramente hai ragione.


Se ne è andata amareggiata, che tornava a fare?


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2014)

*Rew*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Se ne è andata amareggiata, che tornava a fare?



Permetti?la vita ci da ben altri motivi per essere amareggiati fratè.


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti?la vita ci da ben altri motivi per essere amareggiati fratè.


Mille altri... ma andarsene da un forum è meno complicato


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

che poi....siamo un po' tutti "trattati male", che vuol dire


----------



## Buscopann (4 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se ne è andata amareggiata, che tornava a fare?


Amareggiata da cosa? Non mi pare sia stata mai trattata male. Anzi, aveva anche una schiera di fans 

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi....siamo un po' tutti "trattati male", che vuol dire


Io più di tutti.


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io più di tutti.


infatti hai il record di porte sbattute (e riaperte)
mi state sul cazzo, sbadaban
questo forum è una merda , risbadaban,
tutti infami fanculo pure la cameriera .....ops..che sbatto che non c'ho più una porta


----------



## passante (4 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io più di tutti.


d'altra parte con quella pettinatura non è che puoi pretendere


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Uno non può andare cinque minuti al gabinetto che già lo commemorano a Redipuglia...
> 
> Una prece.


Ohii bentornato mettiamola così : si vede che sei tanto importante da essere commemorato e ....che gabinetto c'hai ? Una fila interminabile immagino :singleeye: Come al pub :carneval:


----------



## zadig (4 Novembre 2014)

in ogni caso un applauso a president: questo è davvero un gran thread.
E porcaputtana de sti cazzo di verdi che non posso darli mai a chi merita, ma mi sfava troppo darne ad altri utenti solo per poter tornare a darli a chi meriterebbe anche la hola.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Eccoti qua... [emoji4]





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ohii bentornato mettiamola così : si vede che sei tanto importante da essere commemorato e ....che gabinetto c'hai ? Una fila interminabile immagino :singleeye: Come al pub :carneval:


Mi sento fin troppo ben riaccolto, per non essere mai partito...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Uno non può andare cinque minuti al gabinetto che già lo commemorano a Redipuglia...
> 
> Una prece.


E' che dovevi tirare l'acqua.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2014)

*Si*

Se semo giocati pure occhi.....


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se semo giocati pure occhi.....



Ciao

noi non abbiamo fatto nulla ... 

si è giocato da solo ... 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (6 Novembre 2014)

Che peccato


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> noi non abbiamo fatto nulla ...
> 
> ...


Certo però è andato via....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo però è andato via....


E lo so evidentemente è stato costretto a farlo, esser condizionati da scelte o opinioni altrui non è mai positivo ma questo mi è parso di capire


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Novembre 2014)

L'indirizzo pe la corona de fiori a OcchiVerdi?
Ntelegramma da mandaje?
Oscù fai la colletta tu?


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> L'indirizzo pe la corona de fiori a OcchiVerdi?
> Ntelegramma da mandaje?
> Oscù fai la colletta tu?


Aspettamo n'attimo fata....!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Novembre 2014)

Ciao Maestro.:umile::umile:
Ora insegnerai agli angeli ad ingroppare.


----------

